# Ball bottle with Handle



## 2ndgen newbie (Apr 4, 2013)

I found this Ball bottle. I have looked online and seen many many ball jars and few with the "pat 98735"(on the bottom of bottle with ball logo) step sides. But i have not found one with the handle. Could anyone let me know if this is rare or newer or worth anything?
 Thank you


----------



## 2ndgen newbie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## epackage (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a syrup type bottle, it has no monetary value...


----------

